# European ootheca found



## 0TG (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys, newbie here.

Just looking to put my story in writing and give you guys a background so that I can ask any questions that should come up down the road.

Two or three weeks ago I caught a European praying mantis in my yard, it was the first mantis I've seen in many years, so I decided to keep it as a pet.

I bought a 5 gallon tank for it and she wasted no time in accepting gutloaded crickets. I've got a pothos plant in with her, along with many sticks, and paper towels as the substrate which I change weekly. I lightly mist the plant daily.

I noticed that she had been getting really fat, but I just chalked it up to the large meals of crickets I was giving her. A few days ago, I found a greyish green cacoon like 'sac' hardened to one of the sticks, so I did some research and found this site.

I apologize if I'm asking questions that have been asked dozens of times before, I just like to have one on one advice relating to my particular situation.

I broke the stick that the Ootheca was attached to and stuck it in a small gladware container, poked holes in the top, and put it in the fridge.

What kind of container should I get for it? The gladware with holes poked in it is OK for now I'm assuming but I wouldn't want to keep it in there permanently as I'm sure the babies would be able to escape through the air holes.

How long will it take to hatch? Are there any instances in which infertile Ootheca are present? How long should I keep the ootheca in the fridge and what should I feed the babies if and when they hatch? Will they be big enough to eat small crickets or are fruit flies the only way to go?

As for my female, she looks much better now and just finished munching on a cricket. From what I've read, I'm expecting her to die within the next month or so, is this a fair assumption?  

Again, I apologize for asking any repeat questions and I know how annoying newbies can be who don't bother to utilize the search function but like I said I feel much better talking to one on one with people who know what they are talking about.

Thank you in advance. 8)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2006)

First, we have an introductions forum to make your intro to the other members. If you found her outside as an adult most likely she was mated. I have not kept ootheca of those so I can't tell you how long till it hatches. Somebody else will chime in that knows. Make sure you use the search feature to search for answers to your questions. Chances are they have been asked before.


----------



## 0TG (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome, it's nice to be here. :wink:


----------



## jplelito (Sep 28, 2006)

Rick was right, someone will chime in. 

Mantis religiosa oothecae generally need at least a month of cold temperatures (i.e. in VERY slightly moist moss in a tupperware tub in the fridge, check often for mold!), and then to be warmed up again, before they will hatch. Once you warm them up, it'll be a few weeks at room temp. before they emerge.

Alternatively, keep the twig the ooth is on outside in a sheltered place, and put it back in the box come early spring so it'll emerge more or less naturally after the winter cold.

Good luck! She'll probably lay more if you keep her fed.


----------



## Jay (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures and welcome to the forum. I would have to agree with what has been said so far. Never treat this mantis like a tropical species. Anything over 80 degrees F could and likely will kill them (from my own experience  ). Your best bet for hatching and keeping this species (after several months of refigeration) is to keep the ootheca at room temperature.


----------



## 0TG (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info and welcome guys.  So if I keep the ootheca in the fridge for about a month and then take it out and leave it at room temp. for a few weeks, I should be good?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi OTG, I thought you found the european ooth in the wild (which would be fertiled) from the post subject but apparently you found the european mantis instead.

You can store the ootheca in an air-tight or sealed container to avoid ootheca being dried up. Or if you have a nice fridge that allow you to adjust humidity (usually at the lower drawer of the fridge), you can wrap it with towel paper and leave it in the fridge for a month or two. It should hatch in 5-8 weeks in room temperature after removing it out from the fridge. usually the longer you leave it in the fridge, the longer it takes to hatch.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 18, 2006)

My european is a creamy light brown color and I notice the one pictured is green. Have I been calling Thor the wrong kind of Mantid all along?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2006)

> My european is a creamy light brown color and I notice the one pictured is green. Have I been calling Thor the wrong kind of Mantid all along?


If you see two black spot - with white dot in the center - inside of the forearm she is european mantis (Mantis Religiosa).


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok Thanks, that was how I identified her in the first place. I kept saying she was tattooed because of those spots, lol.

That leaves me wondering though, Is the green one pictured above the same Mantis Religiosa or is she a different species? Or did I get an albino, lol.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2006)

Well you would probably name a spiny flower mantis a "full of tattoo mantis" :lol: as they have color band all over its body.

I have seen european mantis in light brown, green , and almost beige color once but i have never seen an albino mantis before, if it is possible at all :?


----------



## 0TG (Oct 22, 2006)

Well she laid another ootheca a few days ago. I'm thinking she is going to die soon because she's not as good of a hunter as she was when I first found her, she's getting clumsy.


----------

